# Grimm Brag!!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

After being on lead his entire life, being leash-reactive his entire life to other dogs and putting me in danger with that, after a lifetime of dragging me onlead, after his whole life mostly only being "free" of a leash while in my apartment.. living a confined life, never knowing freedom, never running free, stressed by the dischord between himself and his frustrated, stressed, frightened owner.. my 18 month old, back from send-away training and being worked with now by me, got to work & relax in nature both on *and off lead *for 2 hours. 

Yesterday, Grimm and I walked in a great big country park, with fields and shady woodsy paths.















*No pulling on leash
*We heeled without a leash for 5 - 10 minutes at a time, several times in the 2 hour period that we were there (he ignored all interesting butterflies, bunnies, smells-- kept on heeling offlead by my side)
*Grimm was offlead and a bicyclist came, and Grimm downed on command. (he doesn't chase, but i wanted the cyclist to feel secure)
*Grimm *was able to run free and play off-lead *with a *good recall*
*Grimm was offlead free, tugging on a big branch he found, when a farmdog suddenly charged a wire fence, barking wildly at us. Grimm only _calmly_ looked up to see what it was about, I called him to me-- *and he came*!! trotting happily to me for pats!!








*Grimm was offlead in a big field this morning. Two bunnies suddenly shot out of the short grass, and streaked away-- Grimm in hot persuit!! This was his big moment, he thought-- closing the gap.. he could almost taste those bunny butts!!... as Grimm was closing the gap, I bellowed "AUS!!!" and Grimm skidded/slid desperately to a stop on the wet grass, I called him, and *he came to me!*








*This morning, an off-lead Chihuahua ran out of a development onto the country lane ahead of us, and was dancing as his owner tried to catch him. He ran up to Grimm's side-- Grimm *calmly* kept heeling on lead! When the Chi zipped around Grimm then zoomed up from behind, Grimm looked back, but kept on heeling. Not tense! He looked back at the Chi one more time as we walked away-- I corrected him for that.. and he just calmly kept on going. No big deal!











































I have to reeeeallly keep working hard with Grimm right now. The training is new, he is a teenager, will try to test by sneaking in slow responses, testing me at this stage and at his age... that's okay--- I am ready for this! We can work together.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds awesome for you and Grimm! Way to go







Wish you guys much success! 

any new pics of Grimm? He is a hunk and would love to see him









and


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Great Job Grimm!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I am soooo happy for you, Patti! 

This is such wonderful, awesome, exciting news and I am jumping for joy over this for you!

I am confident that you will continue to see such wonderful progress and that you will continue to have walks that are fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am soooo jazzed, Steph, Lisa and Holly! You guys probably understand how scared and frustrated I have been. This is a big change for us. Holly, thank you for all your advice and support.. Tessa, too!









Best of all for Grimm's sake, is seeing him have something he never had before, that I always envied other people's dogs having-freedom, freedom to run, sniff, explore, or rest and relax off lead in the shade. He can run free now, and we can walk calmly together in everyday situations and then some.







Still lotsa work ahead to continue on this way.


----------



## LuckyD (Apr 21, 2008)

Wonderful! What awesome progress!!










It sounds like he learned so much.







You are inspiring us over here, Patti!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That is wonderful Patti!!! I'm so very happy for you and Grimm!!! And yes, we want pictures of that handsome young boy!!!!
Hugs


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Way to go Grimm!!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

AWESOME JOB GRIMM!!!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: moeiAWESOME!


I decho that thought! Patti, you and Grimm are beautiful examples of what a great team can do. This is terrific!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Patti and Grimm! We knew you guys could do it! All of your hard work is paying off.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is soooooo great. Good for you guys. All your work is paying off. Keep up the good work Patti and Grimm.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you! I have to keep on top of things.. he wants to sneak in a slacker response now and again, or give a peek at a dog when he cannot.... NOT ALLOWED under The Queen's Rules!







I think we will get a rutine down where I will just stay on top of him, and he will learn that there are no other options. Eventually, they stop being a teen and testing.... right??







Much of this is that the dynamic is new, and he is testing my committment and sincerity. Yup. I'm committed and sincerely The Queen of Walks.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sounds like things are going extremely well with you two. And I'm so happy to hear it. Great work!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

YEAH! Great Job!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I knew I would see you in the bragg section, but not so soon!!!

Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just gotta remember to keep His Royal Heiney on his toes, listening to me on walks.. and never let him sneak in any wiggleroom, especially for the next few months! Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Great work Patti!! I follow your and Grimms "adventures" and it is so great to see the progress you are making. Way to go!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Somebody in my building just got a new puppy the size of my hand. It is black and white "cow patchwork" colored, and looks like a Chi. Grimm was just STUNNED to see it this morning. I think he has no idea what it is!! Looks like a frisky, longlegged guinea pig on a string! We heeled by it twice. Never saw such a tiny dog!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Grimm was just STUNNED to see it this morning. I think he has no idea what it is!! Looks like a frisky, longlegged guinea pig on a string! We heeled by it twice. Never saw such a tiny dog! 








I can see the bubble over Grim's head "WHAT THE....?" Also picturing a guinea pig on a string and Grimmi thinking it would be a nifty reward for giving Mom attention. So very glad to hear that Grim is minding his manners and being respectful of HRH Patti, Queen of the Walk.


----------

